# Would a cucumber flavor go good with dill?



## nekom (Jan 18, 2009)

Yesterday evening, I made my first attempt at a meal.  Salmon with dill sauce (sour cream, dill, celery seed), and I thought it turned out pretty good.  But I was thinking that a cucumber flavor (kinda like the sauce you get on gyros) would go really great with dill and celery seed.  

Has anyone tried this combination?  How exactly do you get a cucumber flavor anyway?  Is there a sauce or extract you can buy?


----------



## kadesma (Jan 18, 2009)

To get that flavor you would need to add some diced cucumber..Dill and cucumber taste good together in my book 

kadesma


----------



## ella/TO (Jan 18, 2009)

Just make sure you seed the cuke and let it drain before you dice it....it will taste really good!


----------



## ironchef (Jan 18, 2009)

You don't even have to add the cucumber to the sauce per se. You could make a quick pickling of the cucumbers (salt, sugar, rice vinegar) and top the salmon with that. The acidity will balance out the other flavors and will work nicely with the other components that you already are using.


----------



## AMSeccia (Jan 18, 2009)

You can also simply peel and grate the cucumber .. then you can squeeze out the moisture in a floursack towel just like they were hashbrowns.  Go for a smaller cuke and the seeds will be less of an issue.


----------



## Scotch (Jan 18, 2009)

If you slice them rather than grate the cucumbers, make the slices very thin. 

Also, grated cuke and plain yogurt with a little salt and some dill or cumin is delicious.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 18, 2009)

*Cucumbers and dill are a perfect combination.  Ever made Greek Tzatziki?  (Cucumbers, fresh dillweed, garlic, lemon, sour cream and yogurt)  It's primarily a dip but you can spread that on salmon too, I did it a couple of days ago with leftover Tzatziki and it was very good. *


----------



## MostlyWater (Jan 19, 2009)

I like dill so I'd say yes.  Start with a little bit and see how you like the taste; you can always add more.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 19, 2009)

When I make a cucumber salad, Cucumbers and dill are 2 of the main ingredients.  When I make dill pickles, same two ingredients. So %100 yes.  Cukes + Dill = Good


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 19, 2009)

Nekom, welcome to DC! What a coincidence - we had salmon with cucumber/dill sauce for dinner last night. Cucumber and dill are naturals together and I love it on salmon.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 19, 2009)

ironchef said:


> You don't even have to add the cucumber to the sauce per se. You could make a quick pickling of the cucumbers (salt, sugar, rice vinegar) and top the salmon with that. The acidity will balance out the other flavors and will work nicely with the other components that you already are using.


 
Good idea.  I've been playing around with "quick pickling" lately.  I'll have to try that with salmon.


----------



## ironchef (Jan 19, 2009)

Jeekinz said:


> Good idea.  I've been playing around with "quick pickling" lately.  I'll have to try that with salmon.



Jeeks, try this:

 *Pan Roasted Salmon with Ponzu Butter Sauce and Pickled Sesame Cucumbers*

*Yield: 4 servings* 

*Ingredients:* 

 *For the salmon*:

4 each, 8 oz. Fresh Salmon Filets 
2 Tbps. Frying Oil 
Kosher Salt and Fresh Cracked Pepper to taste 

*For the sauce*:
 
1/2 c. Dry White Wine 
1/2 c. Heavy Cream 
2 med. Shallots, finely minced 
1 c. (cut into 1" cubes, and kept COLD) + 2 Tbsp. Unsalted Butter 
2 Tbsp. prepared Ponzu Sauce (homemade or store bought) 
Kosher salt to taste 

 *For the salad*:

1 Japanese Cucumbers, halved, seeds removed, and cut into thin half moons
 3/4 c. Rice wine Vinegar
 1/4 c. Mirin
 2 T. Sesame Oil
1 tsp. White Sesame Seeds 
1 tsp. Black Sesame Seeds 
Kosher Salt to taste 

*Method:* 

*For the Salad:* 

Combine everything except for the salt and cucumbers in a mixing bowl. Whisk the ingredients togther until they are well incorporated. Add the cucumber, and toss until it is well coated. Refrigerate for at least two hours, and then let sit at room temperature for about 30 minutes. Salt to taste just before service. 

*For the Ponzu Butter:* 

In a small pot or saucepan, saute the shallots in the 2 Tbsp. of butter until just translucent. Add the wine wine, and reduce au sec, until there’s about 1-2 Tbsp. remaining. Add the heavy cream and Ponzu sauce, and reduce by half, or until it thickens. Off the heat, whisk in the cubed butter until well emulsified. Season to taste with salt and more ponzu if needed, then strain and keep warm. 

*For the Salmon:* 

In a heavy sauce pan or skillet, heat the frying oil until lightly smoking. Season both sides of the salmon with salt and pepper, and sear the top sides of the filets until golden brown. Flip the flish over, and place in the oven to finish, about 4-5 minutes for medium doneness.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 19, 2009)

Printed.


----------



## Glorie (Jan 19, 2009)

Perfect combo - maybe an English cucumber might work well since they don't have many seeds in them.  I use them when I make tabouleh


----------



## Claire (Mar 2, 2009)

Traditional combo!  Sour cream or yogurt go well with cukes and dill, and as others have mentioned, salmon is traditional as well.  Oh, I'm not fond of it, but caviar as well.  Hollow thick slices of cuke, then fill with any and all of the above.


----------



## Scotch (Mar 2, 2009)

nekom said:


> Yesterday evening, I made my first attempt at a meal.  Salmon with dill sauce (sour cream, dill, celery seed), and I thought it turned out pretty good.  But I was thinking that a cucumber flavor (kinda like the sauce you get on gyros) would go really great with dill and celery seed.
> 
> Has anyone tried this combination?  How exactly do you get a cucumber flavor anyway?  Is there a sauce or extract you can buy?


Cucumber and dill are like chocolate cake and vanilla ice cream -- a natural marriage.


----------



## Claire (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh, the answer to a cucumber flavor (besides the obvious answer of a cucumber!) is an herb called salad burnett.  It is very pretty I might add, and has a cucumber-ish flavor if you want it but don't want the liquidity of a cuke.  Cucumbers are very, very easy to seed if you have diverticulitis or if cucumbers upset your system at all.  Just halve lengthwise and use a teaspoon (if you have a grapefruit spoon even better) and scoop out the seeds.


----------

